# Taurus PT809 9mm 4in. Brand New $299 on Sale. Is this worth buying?



## blaineb22 (Dec 5, 2011)

I was looking through the weekly Academy Sports and Outdoors ad and came across a sale on the Taurus PT809 blue finish 9mm 17+1 capacity 4 inch pistol for $299. The sale is only on the 9mm caliber. In the ad it says original price $399, but in the store it says originally $499. I am looking to buy my first handgun just to keep as protection in my truck/house and to have a little fun at the local shooting range. Is this worth buying or should i pass it up?


----------



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

I bought one, and it shot well. Hope you got one too. I believe it is not on sale this week. It's a rather big gun though. Like the hammer and the decoder. 
---
James


----------



## ocv1328 (Oct 11, 2017)

Saw this priced at $239 at Budsgunshop.com


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Not sure where you're located, but Rural King has them for $209 right now. I believe they will ship to your FFL if they are not in your town.
Here is a link:
https://www.rkguns.com/taurus-pt-80...518225094904992269604289087928888769843808873


----------



## RAEIndustries (Oct 6, 2017)

yes good deal on that but check the other site mentioned above , $239 is a steal


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

blaineb22 said:


> I was looking through the weekly Academy Sports and Outdoors ad and came across a sale on the Taurus PT809 blue finish 9mm 17+1 capacity 4 inch pistol for $299. The sale is only on the 9mm caliber. In the ad it says original price $399, but in the store it says originally $499. I am looking to buy my first handgun just to keep as protection in my truck/house and to have a little fun at the local shooting range. Is this worth buying or should i pass it up?


I would stay clear of anything Taurus . They are a company in turmoil . Do some research on them they have a lot of problems right now and have horrible CS and virtually no part availability. If you need to have repaired expect to wait 8 to 10 weeks .


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I sincerely apologize in advance for the following joke:

The Democrats have just passed a federal law requiring all American gun owners to exchange their firearms for Taurus pistols.
The lawmakers are certain that doing this will, once and for all, end gun violence in our nation.

(Do I have to give you the punch line? Or can you figure it out for yourself?)


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

friends(?) don't let friends(?) buy taurus! Good one Steve!


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I sincerely apologize in advance for the following joke:
> 
> The Democrats have just passed a federal law requiring all American gun owners to exchange their firearms for Taurus pistols.
> The lawmakers are certain that doing this will, once and for all, end gun violence in our nation.
> ...


Good one!!!! Laughed for several min. Taurus is falling apart at the seems. Now that the law suite is settled it is a real cluster you know what. They seem to have no game plane even after almost 2 years. Replacement part are sparse and they are sending people effected by the recall the wrong replacement guns after 8 month wait just to name a few of their problems not to mention the crappy QC. BTW I did own one a G2 riddled with problems. Had a Millennium Pt-111 pro that was recalled and they sent me the G2 after 6 month wait. Sold it and never looked back.


----------

